
EA Laying Off Hundreds of Employees, but Still Aggressively Hiring - evo_9
https://allthingsd.com/20120416/ea-laying-off-hundreds-of-employees-but-still-aggressively-hiring/
======
codgercoder
Is the whole industry heading toward day labor?

